# New Training Location for Cebu West



## Cebu West (Jan 16, 2005)

Cebu West
Martial Arts Club
World Modern Arnis Alliance

The Cebu West Martial Arts Club is happy to announce
a new training location 
in South Philadelphia

We are now accepting new members

Those who wish to become  part of our training group or would like information about our club, please contact :

Sal Todaro  610-543-2624

More information at 
www.cebuwest.com

artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations on the new locations Sal!

Good Luck!


----------



## James Miller (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations! 

artyon:


----------

